# Where to live in Al Reem island?



## ehodjat

Hello everyone,
We’ll move to Abu Dhabi around April and as my husband’s office is in Al Reem island, we are considering to rent a flat in that area (I’d never been in Abu Dhabi but traveled quite a lot to Dubai).
The following towers have been advised to us:
- Sky Tower
- Sun Tower
- Gate Tower
- Arc Tower

I appreciate any feedback about these towers. Also I am open to any suggestions about other places in Al Reem Island or other location in Abu Dhabi.

Thanks 
Elham


----------



## rsinner

ehodjat said:


> Hello everyone,
> We’ll move to Abu Dhabi around April and as my husband’s office is in Al Reem island, we are considering to rent a flat in that area (I’d never been in Abu Dhabi but traveled quite a lot to Dubai).
> The following towers have been advised to us:
> - Sky Tower
> - Sun Tower
> - Gate Tower
> - Arc Tower
> 
> I appreciate any feedback about these towers. Also I am open to any suggestions about other places in Al Reem Island or other location in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Thanks
> Elham


His office is probably going to be in Sun Tower (in which case live in any of the towers you listed - all are fine) or in Tamouh Tower - in which case you could live in Marina Square (I recommend buildings 11,12,13).


----------



## ehodjat

Thank you so much


----------



## isicman

Gate towers/Arc have the best facilities but you can't open the windows in Gate. Some Arc apartments have balconies. 3 pools, squash, billiard, tennis, table tennis, basketball, kids playground, many gyms one of them for ladies only. Parking is generally limited to 1 car for apartments up to 2BR. Renting 1 more parking spot is around 6000aed per year.
Sun and Sky have the Boutik mall in the podium with a supermarket and some restaurants. You can open windows there. Facilities are quite good with a 50m swimming pool and jacuzzis, squash, tennis, basketball, a ladies only gym too.
If the office is in Sun tower, there is limited parking for office staff. Any of the locations you mentioned are walking distance from it.
The other office tower is Addax/C1 tower which is not far away.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehodjat

isicman said:


> Gate towers/Arc have the best facilities but you can't open the windows in Gate. Some Arc apartments have balconies. 3 pools, squash, billiard, tennis, table tennis, basketball, kids playground, many gyms one of them for ladies only. Parking is generally limited to 1 car for apartments up to 2BR. Renting 1 more parking spot is around 6000aed per year.
> Sun and Sky have the Boutik mall in the podium with a supermarket and some restaurants. You can open windows there. Facilities are quite good with a 50m swimming pool and jacuzzis, squash, tennis, basketball, a ladies only gym too.
> If the office is in Sun tower, there is limited parking for office staff. Any of the locations you mentioned are walking distance from it.
> The other office tower is Addax/C1 tower which is not far away.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much, it was very helpful


----------

